

CLion 1.1 EAP starts: parser re-work, LLDB, new formatter options - anastasiak2512
http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2015/07/clion-1-1-eap-starts/

======
techdragon
I'd pay twice the price of CLion for a version of CLion that was focused on
Rust and C.

Oh and don't even think anything Eclipse related Like RustDT cuts it. When the
plugin system does bloody work and I actually have a runable version, it's a
dog slow hunk of crap. Eclipse needs to be taken out behind the woodshed and
put down.

~~~
anastasiak2512
C is supported out-of-the-box. For Rust there is some 3rd party plugin,
however it's just syntax highlighting and nothing interesting.

